# Wheezing sound...help >.<



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

So my boy just went down to his water bowl and he took 5 sips on water. Now he's making a wheezing type of noise. Is it possible he dipped his beak too far in? did he choke? water get in his lungs?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Ugh never mind guys I just saw his chest was wet. The wheezing stopped. I'm going to have to teach them to drink from a silo waterer. They use plastic cups for both seeds and water.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

so glad he is ok..if he does s how signs of "aspiration" the wheezing wouldn't sto pand then you would have to rush him to a vet...glad that did not happen


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Tielzilla said:


> so glad he is ok..if he does s how signs of "aspiration" the wheezing wouldn't sto pand then you would have to rush him to a vet...glad that did not happen


Thank you TZ. They're both a little clumsy


----------

